# Universal (UVV)



## GalacticPineapple (Feb 28, 2013)

For my particular investment strategy, UVV offers the best risk/reward out of any North American public company at present. I would like to buy it.

I'm having an ethical dilemma because it's a tobacco company. As background, I consider myself somewhat conservative and support the rule of law (i.e. if it's legal, it's fair game). I can't imagine having an ethical quandary with any other industry. But tobacco? Isn't this pure evil? Am I being stupid?

Fwiw, my plan would be to hold the stock for about 6 months if all went well. So not a long-term investment. More of a longer-term trade.


----------



## Feruk (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't see a problem buying tobacco companies. They're nowhere near as evil as US prison REITs. My only problem would be the choice of company. If not for a favorable litigation outcome, they would've reported a net loss last quarter. That is unacceptable for a tobacco company IMO.


----------

